# How often does everyone clean their canister filters?



## scott1234 (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm sure this question has been discussed many times, but I can't find anything. So, how often does everyone clean their canister filters?


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

I clean mine on average maybe every 2-3months. but I'll also say that I run 2-3 on each tank at about 10-13x tank volume per hour so I think I buy myself time with excessive filtration .


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

I change mine ever 2-4 weeks. Basically when ever i have time to do it i will. I could Probaly get away with a lot longer but i just do it when ever i got nothing else 2 do. All i do is wash and scrub the pads in some tank water (usually during a water change) and thats it. But my tank is overstocked. So if u understock than a lot less cleaning. It all depends on the type and # of fish u got in the tank.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thoth (Mar 16, 2011)

Every 6 months and I dont have any issues in the tank; understocked and over cleaned (50% WC just about every week).


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

About every 3 months. I do heavily stocked and heavily planted tanks tho and most of what my filters suck up is plant matter. They are very very dirt with very black water by the time I clean them. Usually clean the filters then clean the bathtub lol.


----------



## Absntmind (Apr 26, 2012)

50% water change weekly and filter clean about every three weeks.


----------

